# Service Dog Needed



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We have an approved applicant who is in need of a service dog. His needs are balance, retrieve items, keep doors open and possibility of sensing the coming of a seizure. Sex is not important nor is color. Age should be between 18 mos-3 years old. Should have the basic OB work. They have a trainer to step up to train both the human and the dog. He is very excited about the possibility of a new best friend and working dog. Let me know if you know any confident dog who may fit the needs.
Thanks


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Just to clarify. Are you looking for a dog to purchase, to have donated from a breeder or trainer, or looking for a dog in rescue somewhere? 

If from a rescue which is allowed to be discussed on this forum, how far is the trainer willing to travel to evaluate the dog? Is your organization going to do the home visit? Who will pay for the health checks - especially as the dog will be used for balance work? If the dog doesn't work out as a SD where will it go?

I'm surprised that they are looking for a dog up to the age of 3 since with only basic obedience it would still need a minimum of one year training and more likely more. 

In any case, I'm sure you will agree from your expeience that if anyone has a dog in their rescue to be considered they will want the info to these questions.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes since he lives only 10 min from my house I can keep an eye on this whole situation.. if the dog did not work out our rescue with our safety umbrella for all dogs under White Paws would take the dog back. We do homevisits for all our White Paws GSD rescue dogs in fact I did his today. Any potential donation for this need would have full access to this adoption if it was to move forward.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for posting and verifying that your rescue is willing to monitor.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Happily this need has been filled. A breeder has decided to donate a 20 month old girl who after a long discussion would fit his needs. After a conversation with the trainer about her potential she will be coming up to us in a bit for an evaluation by his trainer. Paws crossed!


----------



## cindy r. (May 30, 2010)

Hi Maureen, 

It's wonderful that you and your organization stepped up to help in this way!

Cindy R.


----------

